# ITV plc fined £5,675,000



## greengrow (8 Mai 2008)

this concerns the phone-in scandals over the previous four years 


> http://www.ofcom.org.uk/media/news/2008/05/nr_20080508
> 08|05|08
> *Ofcom fines ITV plc for misconduct in viewer competitions and voting
> *
> ...


it should also be noted that GMTV apparently failed to refund their viewers


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*

Some links within the forum (_einige Links dazu im Forum_)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46726&highlight=gmtv
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201771#post201771
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220992&highlight=gmtv#post220992

As far as I know there is no German media covering the story (_soweit ich weiß, behandeln deutsche Medien dieses Thema derzeit nicht_)


----------



## greengrow (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*

soweit ich weiß, behandeln deutsche Medien dieses Thema derzeit nicht

warum?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*

weil in Deutschland "grüne Gnome" Prügel von Anwälten der Call-In-Betreiber kriegen, aber nicht Call-In-Betreiber Prügel von der Landesmedienanstalt 
(zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde)

(_coz in Germany "green gnomes" [phone-in-critics] get slapped in the face by the lawyers of the companies running phone-ins, but not the companies by the 'Landesmedienanstalt' [the relevant 'watchdog'])_
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegelspecial/0,1518,490716,00.html


----------



## greengrow (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*

Guten Tag Aka el al

two pieces of news from many in the UK


> http://www.sundaymail.co.uk/news/ed...tleblower-reveals-8m-itv-scam-78057-20413437/
> 11 5 2008
> *Whistleblower reveals £8m ITV scam*
> 
> ...





> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a95624/bbc-withheld-phone-in-cash-from-charities.html
> May 11 2008
> *BBC withheld phone in cash from charities*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*

Hi greengrow, by the way... I even had a special "ICSTIS section" here
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35463
(_Hallo Greengrow, übrigens... ich hatte hier sogar eine eigene Rubrik für die ICSTIS [britische Regulierungsbehörde]_)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: ITV plc fined £5,675,000*



> > soweit ich weiß, behandeln deutsche Medien dieses Thema derzeit nicht
> 
> 
> warum?


Saban is interested in ITV - that's the only thing you can find in German news
http://www.faz.net/s/RubF3F7C1F630A...92B285ABDDD31E498D~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html
s.a.
http://dwdl.de/article/news_15546,00.html

(_Saban interessiert sich für ITV, das ist das einizige, was man in deutschen Medien [dazu] findet_)

Vielleicht macht sich der dunkle Fleck auf der ITV-Weste nicht so gut in deutschen Börsennews???
GB0033986497


----------

